# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Αργές ή Γρήγορες Επαναλήψεις για Μυϊκή Ανάπτυξη;

## Χαράλαμπος

*Αργές ή Γρήγορες Επαναλήψεις για Μυϊκή Ανάπτυξη;* *(άρθρο του Jeremy Ethier)*


Όσον αφορά την προπόνηση για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη, υπάρχουν πολλές προπονητικές μεταβλητές που πρέπει να ληφθούν υπόψη. Αλλά μια συχνά παραμελημένη μεταβλητή είναι ο ρυθμός εκτέλεσης κάθε άσκησης. Πόσο γρήγορα εκτελείται κάθε επανάληψη.  

Πιθανότατα έχετε παρατηρήσει ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι στο γυμναστήριο τείνουν να εκτελούν τις επαναλήψεις τους όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα, ενώ άλλοι ακολουθούν μία αργή και ελεγχόμενη προσέγγιση. 

Αλλά ποια προσέγγιση είναι καλύτερη όσον αφορά την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη;

Για να απαντήσουμε σε αυτό, ας ρίξουμε πρώτα μια πιο εμπεριστατωμένη ματιά σε κάθε προσέγγιση.


Τα Οφέλη από την Χρήση Αργών Επαναλήψεων για την Μυϊκή Ανάπτυξη
Το κύριο όφελος της εκτέλεσης με πιο αργό ρυθμό είναι ότι επιτυγχάνετε μεγαλύτερο χρόνο υπό τάση. Αυτό σημαίνει απλώς ότι ο μυς σας είναι υπό πίεση για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα σε όλο το σετ. 

Και καθώς ένας μεγαλύτερος χρόνος υπό τάση γενικά σχετίζεται με μια αυξημένη μεταβολική ανταπόκριση, *θεωρητικά* αυτό οδηγεί σε μεγαλύτερη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.


Τα Οφέλη από την Χρήση Γρήγορων Επαναλήψεων για την Μυϊκή Ανάπτυξη

Από την άλλη πλευρά, το κύριο όφελος της εκτέλεσης με ταχύτερο ρυθμό επαναλήψεων είναι ότι μπορείτε να εκτελέσετε περισσότερες επαναλήψεις ή να χρησιμοποιήσετε μεγαλύτερο βάρος από ό,τι θα μπορούσατε με έναν πιο αργό ρυθμό.

Έτσι, όπως κάποιοι από εσάς θα μπορούσατε να καταλάβετε, γίνεται ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ του χρόνου υπό τάση και του αριθμού των επαναλήψεων/βάρους που χρησιμοποιείται. Αλλά ποιο από τα δύο κερδίζει;

Λοιπόν, αν και φαίνεται ότι ο χρόνος υπό τάση μειώνεται με έναν ταχύτερο ρυθμό εκτέλεσης, αυτό στην πραγματικότητα δεν εμποδίζει την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.

Μια μελέτη του 2012 από τον Herman και τους συναδέλφους του συνέκρινε τις “υπερβολικά αργές” επαναλήψεις (10 δευτερόλεπτα ομόκεντρες και 4 δευτερόλεπτα έκκεντρες) με τις ταχύτερες επαναλήψεις (1-2 δευτερόλεπτα ομόκεντρες και έκκεντρες) με διάφορες ασκήσεις για το κάτω σώμα.

Αργός vs Γρήγορος Ρυθμός


Παρά το γεγονός ότι έχουν σχεδόν πενταπλάσιο χρόνο υπό τάση για την ομάδα με αργό ρυθμό εκτέλεσης, εμφάνισαν μόνο 11% αύξηση στο μέγεθος των τετρακέφαλων σε σύγκριση με την αύξηση κατά 39% στην ομάδα με τον γρήγορο ρυθμό εκτέλεσης. 

Αν και θα παραδεχτώ ότι αυτό είναι ένα ακραίο παράδειγμα δεδομένου του μη ρεαλιστικού αργού ρυθμού που χρησιμοποιήθηκε, βοηθά να απεικονιστεί το γεγονός ότι ο χρόνος υπό τάση δεν είναι ο πιο σημαντικός παράγοντας όσον αφορά την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.

Επιπλέον, η ικανότητα άρσης βαρύτερων φορτίων με τη χρήση ενός ταχύτερου ρυθμού επιτρέπει μεγαλύτερη συνολική επιστράτευση μυϊκών ινών (ιδίως μυϊκών ινών τύπου ΙΙ). Αυτό οδηγεί σε μεγαλύτερη συνολική ενεργοποίηση του μυϊκού στόχου.

Μια μελέτη από το Journal of Force and Preparing Research έδειξε ότι όταν χρησιμοποιήθηκε αργός ρυθμός εκτέλεσης και ελαφρύτερο βάρος (5 δευτερόλεπτα ομόκεντρη επανάληψη και 5 δευτερόλεπτα έκκεντρη, 55% 1RM), η ενεργοποίηση του στήθους μειώθηκε έως 36% κατά τη διάρκεια των πιέσεων στον πάγκο σε σύγκριση με την εκτέλεση με ταχύτερο ρυθμό και βαρύτερο βάρος (υποκείμενα που είχαν λάβει οδηγίες να εκτελούν τις επαναλήψεις το ταχύτερο δυνατό με 85% 1RM). Και αυτό παρατηρήθηκε παρά το γεγονός ότι και τα δύο πρωτόκολλα οδηγήθηκαν σε αποτυχία, υποδεικνύοντας ότι η πολύ αργή επανάληψη δεν καταφέρνει να διεγείρει επαρκώς ή να ενεργοποιήσει τις μυϊκές ίνες τύπου ΙΙ στο υψηλότερο κατώφλι.  

Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε, ένας πιο αργός ρυθμός έχει ως αποτέλεσμα μικρότερη συνολική μυϊκή ενεργοποίηση και πιθανώς μικρότερη ανάπτυξη του μυϊκού στόχου.


Πόσο Γρήγορα Πρέπει να Εκτελείτε τις Επαναλήψεις;
Γνωρίζουμε λοιπόν ότι οι ταχύτερες επαναλήψεις είναι πιθανότατα καλύτερες όσον αφορά την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη. Αλλά πόσο γρήγορα θα πρέπει να στοχεύετε;

Μια πρόσφατη μετα-ανάλυση του 2016 από τον Schoenfeld και τους συναδέλφους του παρέχει κάποια διορατικότητα. Διαπίστωσαν ότι με βάση όλες τις μελέτες που δημοσιεύθηκαν επί του παρόντος σχετικά με τον ρυθμό εκτέλεσης (ο οποίος για να είμαι ειλικρινής είναι αρκετά περιορισμένος), ένας ρυθμός εκτέλεσης μεταξύ 2 και 6 δευτερολέπτων ανά επανάληψη φαίνεται να μεγιστοποιεί την ανάπτυξη.


Βέλτιστος Ρυθμός Εκτέλεσης


Βρήκαν επίσης ότι οι ρυθμοί κοντά στα 2 δευτερόλεπτα είναι ελαφρώς πιο ευνοϊκοί από τα 6 δευτερόλεπτα. Οτιδήποτε πιο αργό από 6 δευτερόλεπτα (και ιδιαίτερα τα τελευταία 10 δευτερόλεπτα) φαίνεται να είναι υποβέλτιστο από την άποψη της μυϊκής ανάπτυξης.

Αλλά με αυτό το δεδομένο, θα σας συμβούλευα να μην εμμένετε στους ακριβείς αριθμούς σχετικά με τον ρυθμό εκτέλεσης και αντ’ αυτού να χρησιμοποιήσετε τις ακόλουθες συμβουλές.

Γνωρίζουμε βάσει της εμπειρίας, των ανεκδοτικών αιτιολογιών, ΚΑΙ της έρευνας ότι μια σταθερή σύνδεση μυαλού-μυός παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.

Γνωρίζουμε επίσης ότι ο έλεγχος του έκκεντρου τμήματος της εκτέλεσης φαίνεται να οδηγεί σε μεγαλύτερη αύξηση των μυών και της δύναμης, ενώ ταυτόχρονα μειώνει τον κίνδυνο τραυματισμού σε σύγκριση με το να αφήνετε τη βαρύτητα να κάνει τη δουλειά για εσάς.

Επομένως, ο καλύτερος τρόπος προσέγγισης του ρυθμού εκτέλεσης θα ήταν:

*1. Να χρησιμοποιείτε μία ομόκεντρη ταχύτητα που βρίσκεται στην ταχύτερη πλευρά αλλά σας επιτρέπει να αισθάνεστε τον μυ σας να δουλεύει σε όλη την κίνηση. Το αν είναι 1 δευτερόλεπτο ή 2 δευτερόλεπτα για παράδειγμα θα εξαρτηθεί πλήρως από το τι σας φαίνεται καλύτερο.
    2. Να εκτελείτε το έκκεντρο τμήμα των επαναλήψεων σας έτσι ώστε να ελέγχετε ενεργά το βάρος ενάντια στη βαρύτητα σε αντίθεση με την απλή πτώση του βάρους.*

Χρησιμοποιώντας αυτές τις δύο συμβουλές θα σας βοηθήσει να αξιοποιήσετε στο έπακρο το ρυθμό της εκτέλεσης σας, διατηρώντας τα πράγματα απλά και εύκολα στην υλοποίηση. 


Περιορισμοί των Αργών Έναντι των Γρήγορων Επαναλήψεων
Οι συμβουλές που πρότεινα παραπάνω έρχονται με κάποιους περιορισμούς.

Κατ’ αρχάς, ο ρυθμός εκτέλεσης γίνεται λιγότερο εφαρμόσιμος όταν χρησιμοποιείτε βαρύ βάρος. Για παράδειγμα, αν σηκώνετε σχεδόν το 1RM, οι επαναλήψεις σας θα είναι εξ ορισμού σχετικά αργές, ανεξάρτητα από το αν προσπαθείτε να τις εκτελέσετε όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα. Έτσι, μόνο όταν το φορτίο είναι ελαφρύτερο έχετε πολύ περισσότερο έλεγχο στον ρυθμό εκτέλεσης. Έτσι, για τις βαριές σύνθετες κινήσεις σας, ο ρυθμός εκτέλεσης είναι περισσότερο “ένα μέγεθος που ταιριάζει σε όλους”, αλλά εξακολουθείτε να θέλετε να ελέγξετε το έκκεντρο τμήμα.

Δεύτερον, το άρθρο αυτό αφορά κυρίως την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη σε αντίθεση με την αύξηση της δύναμης. Ο ιδανικός ρυθμός εκτέλεσης για τους powerlifters ή για όσους ενδιαφέρονται περισσότερο για την αύξηση της δύναμης θα διαφέρει. Η έρευνα δείχνει ότι για την αύξηση της δύναμης, η προσπάθεια να μετακινηθεί η μπάρα/βάρος όσο το δυνατόν ταχύτερα είναι πιθανότατα η καλύτερη επιλογή. Οι powerlifters και άλλοι συνήθως ενδιαφέρονται λιγότερο για την ανάπτυξη μιας σταθερής σύνδεσης μυαλού-μυός κατά τη διάρκεια των εκτελέσεων τους και θέλουν περισσότερο απλά να σηκώσουν το βάρος. Έτσι, το να βασίζουν τον ρυθμός της εκτέλεσης τους σε αυτό που τους βοηθάει να δημιουργήσουν μία σταθερή σύνδεση μυαλού-μυός δεν θα ήταν η καλύτερη επιλογή στην περίπτωσή τους.

Τέλος, υπάρχει σίγουρα πολύ περισσότερη έρευνα που πρέπει να γίνει σχετικά με τη συζήτηση για τις γρήγορες και τις αργές επαναλήψεις. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν αρκετές ενδείξεις για να καταλήξουμε σε ένα γενικό συμπέρασμα. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι συμβουλές που αναφέρονται σε αυτό το άρθρο θα βοηθήσουν να αποσαφηνιστούν ορισμένα από τα ερωτήματα/ανησυχίες που είχατε σχετικά με τον ρυθμό εκτέλεσης και τις επιπτώσεις του στην μυϊκή ανάπτυξη!





*Πηγή:* https://builtwithscience.com/slow-reps-vs-fast-reps/
*Μετάφραση:* Χαράλαμπος

----------

